# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [top 5] de vos films préférés

## johnkro

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je vous propose de faire un top 5 de vos films prfrs et de discuter de ceux-ci ou du top des uns et des autres si a vous tente, donc mon top 5 est le suivant :

1) Braveheart
2) L'effet papillon
3) Usual Suspects
4) Fight Club
5) Identity

a vos top...

----------


## GLDavid

Ca va tre dur :

1) Alien le 8me passager (Sigourney, je t'aime !!!  ::love:: )
2) JFK (le meilleur d'Oliver Stone)
3) Ghost (le film prfr de ma copine)
4) L'odeur de la papaye verte
5) Forrest Gump (je larmoie toujours  la fin).

Bon, allez, un film franais ? La Femme du Boulanger. Et oui, pour que je n'oublie pas ma Provence natale.

----------


## hegros

Top 5 (dans le dsordre:

1-Will Hunting
2-Gangsta Cop
3-Rencontre avec Joe Black
4-The mission
5-Les afranchis

----------


## johnkro

C'est un top compltement diffrent dtes donc lol!

Alien j'ai jamais trop regarder, mais c'est sur que c'est un bon classique! JFK je l'ai jamais vu, il est bien tourner? Ghost (c'est un film d'horreur?) et L'odeur de la papaye verte, je ne connais pas, ils parlent de quoi? Forrest Gump c'est sur que la fin est bien bien triste! 

Il y a un autre tres bon film avec Tom Hanks et Di Carpacho (di caprio lol), o Di Caprio se fait passer pour des personnes pour mieux les coler, je sais jamais le nom de ce film mais il est excellent aussi! Romo et Juliette avec Di Caprio j'ai bien aim aussi!

----------


## SnakemaN

Ou bonne ide, donc pour moi :

1) Le dernier samourai
2) Memoire d'une geisha
3) La ligne verte (petite larme a la fin...)
4) L'effet papillon
5) Top Gun

----------


## johnkro

Le dernier samourai j'ai pas t spcialement fan. Memoire d'une geisha je ne connais, a parle de quoi? La ligne verte ouais il est excellent, on parle beaucoup de film qui font pleurer snif! Top Gun pk pas...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

1 - Terminator 2 ("Asta la vista baby")
2 - La tour montparnasse infernale ("T'es gentil mais t'es un tout petit breton")
3 - Il etait une fois dans l'ouest ("Joue pour ton frre, petit")
4 - Le Projet Blair Witch ("T'as entendu ?")
5 - Monster et compagnie ("gouzi gouzi gouzi")

Top evidemment dans le desordre en fonction du jour, de l'heure, de la minute et de la seconde...

----------


## Captain_JS

Moi j'dirais

1/ L'effet Papillon
2/ Rasta Rocket
3/ Gladiator
4/ Double Zro (dsol mais je l'aime trop ce film  ::mouarf::  )
5/ Highlander (le premier hein parce que les autres ...)

Pareil dans le dsordre a dpend

----------


## elitost

1)Fight club
2)Le sacr graal
3)Usual suspect
4)Le nom de la rose
5)...

Pas vident de ressortir un top 5...

----------


## toniolol

1) Requiem for a dream
2) Fight club
3) The big Lebowski
4) Usual suspect
5) Trainspotting

Dur dur, tellement d'autres qui m'ont marqus... mais pour aujourd'hui c'est mon top five !

----------


## Zipyz

Alors dans le dsordre :

1) sacr graal
2) la communaut de l'anneau
3) V pour vendetta
4) les blues brothers (le premier, le 2000 tait dplorable)
5) le tigre et la neige

----------


## Zipyz

Pour Matrix c'est clair qu'ils auraient d s'arreter au premier. Par contre pour le seigneur des anneaux je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, j'ai prfr le premier car  travers la prsentation des diffrentes races et personnages, l'ambience tait plus prsente que l'action et c'est a que j'ai le plus ador. (mme si les 2 et 3 sont excellents)

----------


## BainE

dans le desordre aussi (pour faire comme tout le monde, sauf mon premier)

1/ Les tontons flingueurs
2/ American Beauty
3/ Tigre et Dragon
4/ La vie de bryan
5/ Las Vegas Parano

Apres, 5 ca fait pas beaucoup j'en oublie surement et des meilleurs (sauf pour les tontons flingueurs qui est mon film culte !!!)

et pour info le film avec Hanks et DiCaprio c'est "Arrete moi si tu peux"

----------


## Zipyz

La vie de bryan, grand moment quand arrivent les brigades suicidaires, j'en rigole encore !

----------


## loka

Pour ma part :

- La ligne verte
- Forrest Gump
- L'effet papillon
- Braveheart
- Battle royal

Aprs bien sur il y en a pleins d'autre, mais il faut faire un choix de 5 films... j'aurais bien mis Matrix (le premier), Le nom de la rose, Gladiator...

c'est dur de faire un top 5  ::P:

----------


## johnkro

je suis pas mal fan daction lol, ceci doi expliker pk g preferer le SdA 2 et 3 lol, il y a des scenes qui resteront a jamais dans l histoire du cinma, meme si dans le futur il y en aura des encore mieux!

American Beauty il est tres bien, j'adore tous les films de Kevin Spacey (Usual Suspects, American Beauty, le film ou il vit les dernieres moments d'un condamn a mort,...). Tigre et Dragon je l'ai pas core vu. Las Vegas Parano il parait qu'il est tres bien aussi... Il y a aussi Kill Bill 1 que j'ai ador!

----------


## shadowmoon

1) Seven
2) Monthy Phyton Sacr Graal
3) Revolver
4) Apocalispe Now 
5) Edward aux mains d'argent

----------


## pcaboche

Dur de les classer et de n'en choisir que 5

1) Matrix (le 1 uniquement)
2) Equilibrium*
  3) Snatch
 4) L'associ du Diable (Al Pacino y est magistral !)
5) Fight Club (mme si la fin part en cacahutes)
6) Forrest Gump
7) Sept ans au Tibet

* ce n'est pas une vulgaire copie de Matrix premier du nom, l'histoire est quand mme diffrente. Par contre, certains effets spciaux sont un peu kitch...


Au total, a nous fait 2 films avec Keanu Reeves et 3 avec Brad Pitt, mais ce n'est qu'une concidence...

----------


## johnkro

Brad Pitt et Di Caprio font souvent des bons films  mon gout. J'aime pas trop leurs styles, du fait de jouer pas mal de leurs physiques, mais ils jouent bien et dans de trs bons films!

Ocean Eleven (qui rassemble beaucoup de stars) est un tres bon film aussi, le twelve, j'ai moins aim...

----------


## Johnbob

- Scarface
- Heat
- L'associ du diable
- Oldboy
- Pulp Fiction

----------


## rberthou

Un top 5 c'est difficile mais j'essaye tout de mme
 Blade Runner Phantom of the Paradise Brazil La trilogie du Seigneur des Anneaux Les tontons flingueurs

et... 
Le fabuleux destin d'Amlie Poulain Asterix mission Clopatre le 5me lment Le diner de cons Star Wars (tous) Orange mcanique Easy Rider Les Blues Brothers (l'original) Le nom de la rose Usual suspects Bienvenu a Gattaca La ligne Verte Tous les films de Hayao Miyasaki Il etait une fois dans l'ouest Matrix 1

----------


## AdHoc

Dsol, 5 j'y arrive pas.
Pourtant j'ai appliqu des critres drastiques et injustes.
- choc, rvlation aux premires visions
- plaisir, surprise et dcouverte aux suivantes
- nombre de fois, frquence et rgularit dans le temps avec lesquelles je les revois.
Du coup cela exclus d'office les films rcents (- de 10 ans, adieu "Memories of Murder" de Bong Joon-ho) ou les dcouvertes rcentes de vieux films ("Rouges et blancs" de Mikls Jancs, les autres Kurosawa), ceux un peu trop drangeants, forts, durs (Ex: "Johnny s'en va-t-en guerre", "le tombeau des lucioles", les Lynch), ceux que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de revoir souvent. 
Bref voila mon top 5+:
- "Les 7 samourais" d'Akira Kurosawa
- "La soif du mal" d'Orsons Wells
- "Mon oncle" de jacques tati
- "Les valseuses" de Bertrand Blier
- "Apocalypse now" de Francis Ford Coppola
- "Sonatine" de Takeshi "Beat" Kitano
- and last bot not least, "Dead man" de Jim Jarmush

Au fait, je suis incapable de les classer autrement que par la date.

----------


## illight

Tiens pour rire :

- Forrest Gump (qui restera surement longtemps mon film prfr)
- Sleepy Hollow (ce film, je pourrait le regarder en boucle)
- La ligne Verte (j'aime bien Tom Hanks comme acteur  ::mrgreen:: )
- La trilogie du seigneur des anneaux
- Gladiator
- Le 5e Elment
- Braveheart
- Astrix et Oblix mission clopatre
- Pour le pire et pour le meilleur (je trouve aussi que Jack Nicholson est un trs bon acteur  ::):  )
- Leon
- Wasabi
-La cit de la peur ( ::mrgreen:: )

En fait, il y en a plein  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens c'est bizarre j'ai vu nulle part Men In Black  ::mrgreen::  qui tait quand meme un film culte  l'poque  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs il y a aussi les Arme fatale qui sont trs bons  ::P:  pis plein d'autres  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caro-Line

Moi je vais juste en citer 2 que je ne crois pas avoir vus ici :
Charlie et la chocolaterie (revu il y a 2 jours...Trop beau)Essaye-moi (avec PEF, ben oui, je suis sortie de l avec des toiles dans les yeux et le sourire banane)

----------


## nolofinwe

moi je n'en rajouterais qu'une... acteur comique que tout le monde a l'air d'oublier alors qu'il est *LE* roi de la comdie francaise, j'ai nomme 

ranplanplanplanplanplanplan _(roulement de tambour)_

Louis de Funes

sign: un fan de 99.9% de ses films.

----------


## beekeep

ma contribution, les films qui marquent et que je conseil * tous*.
pas forcment les meilleurs films mais des films  voir absolument  :;): 

- *Scratch* : documentaire pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'art des dj (ou pire qui croient que RAP et Hip-Hop sont des synonymes  ::mrgreen:: )

- *OldSchool* : comdie de l'poque (un classique ok ..) avec des personnages plus marrant les uns que les autres et des passages mythiques.

- *The Big Lebowski* : comdie qui a sans doute dj du tre cite (Walter  tu me feras toujours marrer)

- *Writters* : documentaire "20 ans de graffiti  Paris"

et pour finir je suis oblig de citer les courts mtrage produits par *Kourtrajm*,
hors-concourt mais bon il y a *Sheitan* (enfin, le dbut) qui reprend les mmes dlires.

----------


## ben_harper

> ma contribution, les films qui marquent et que je conseil * tous*.
> pas forcment les meilleurs films mais des films  voir absolument 
> 
> - *Scratch* : documentaire pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'art des dj (ou pire qui croient que RAP et Hip-Hop sont des synonymes )
> 
> - *OldSchool* : comdie de l'poque (un classique ok ..) avec des personnages plus marrant les uns que les autres et des passages mythiques.
> 
> - *The Big Lebowski* : comdie qui a sans doute dj du tre cite (Walter  tu me feras toujours marrer)
> 
> ...


 ::mouarf:: 

John Goodman est tout simplement norme dans ce film !

----------


## illight

Oh je viens de remarquer que j'ai oubli Volte Face dans ma liste  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon oui je suis d'accord, j'adore aussi Louis de Funs dans ses films, il est trop fort  ::D:

----------


## copin

Alors mon top 5

1. C'est ariv prs de chez vous
2. Les tontons flingeurs
3. Crimes arnaques et botanique
4. Indiana Jones : La dernire croisade.
5. La trilogie du seigneur des anneaux.

----------


## scheu

5 c'est trop peu, je mets mes 8 prfrs  :;): 

1. Contact, un pur film de science-fiction / philosophie avec Jodie Foster
2. Terminator (la trilogie)
3. Rocky (surtout le 1 et le dernier)
4. Braveheart
5. Forest Gump
6. Blood Diamond (avec Di Caprio)
7. Sunshine, science fiction
8. Pearl harbor

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Bon les 5 qui me passent par la tete :
Black hawk downTears of the sun (Bruce Willis)Les 4 Die hardLa saga MatrixNous ne sommes pas des anges (un superbe film de Sean Penn et de Robert de Niro je crois)

Et je crois que je vais nerver plusieurs ici : Titanic  ::mouarf::

----------


## Muesko

Alors moi je rajoute *Jurassic park* avec du trs beau materiel informatique dedans. A noter 
Une Silicon graphics Iris 4D/510 (la grosse rouge, trs trs bonne machine)
Et une plus petite Indigo I (je crois. Je connais pas ces machines mais elle doit tre trs bonne aussi).
Il y a aussi quelques macs, et beaucoups d'cran silicon graphics 

Voila,  ::love::

----------


## johnkro

tant originaire du nord, je voudrai rajouter bienvenue chez les ch'tis lol  mon top 5 lol

----------


## Sekigawa

Bon j'ai fait les pirs films oblig de faire mes prfrs !!!  ::mouarf:: 

Numer One : American History X
Number Two : Fight Club
Number Three : Children of men
Number Four : Requiem for a dream
Number Five : Pulp fiction
Number Five bis : Snatch
Number Five bis bis : Million dollar baby
Number Five bis bis bis : Seven
Number Five bis bis bis bis : Into the wild 
Number Five bis bis bis bis bis : La ligne verte

Voila et je sais que jai bon gout !! JE SAIS  ::dehors::

----------


## afrodje

Angles d'attaque m'a beaucoup plu, surement class dans mon top 5  :8-):

----------


## Civodul4

1) La liste de Schindler
 2) Amlie Poulain
 3) Sleepy Hollow
 4) L'associ du diable
 5) Heat

----------


## Daranc

vi, vi, vi, voui!
l'auteur de ce fil aurait il l'amabilit d'assumer ces responsabilits et de nous faire une synthse des rponses  ::mouarf:: 
ou tout au moins un tableau volutif  ::lol:: 
pasque pour un fil a rallonge  ::king:: 
Daranc

----------


## cladsam

bon, je conois que je ne vais pas faire dans le joyeux mais dsol c'est vraiment ceux qui m'ont le plus marqu, voire boulevers

1) Contre enqute (que je m'tonne de ne retrouver nulle part dans vos rponses  :8O:  )
2) Million Dollar baby
3) brave Heart
4) Le droit de tuer
5) American History X
6/5) : Rencontre avec Joe Black

----------


## lper

> 1) Contre enqute (que je m'tonne de ne retrouver nulle part dans vos rponses  )


J'aurais t d'accord avec toi et surtout grce  l'norme talent de Dujardin si il n'y avait pas tout un tas d'incohrences sur le scnario.
[Spoil] notamment sur le fait de la rouverture de l'enqute et quand  la fin il rvle au tueur qu'il savait que c'tait lui depuis le dbut car tout porte  croire le contraire, surtout quand on voit le film une seconde fois...

----------


## cladsam

Rponse au spoil :

je trouve au contraire qu'il joue celui qui ne sait rien pour amener la situation et que c'est trs cohrent. En revanche, c'est moins ur pour la r-ouverture de l'enquete

----------


## mr_samurai

Salut, 

j'aime beaucoup de films, mais bon oblig de classer:

1- Matrix 1     (top du top pour moi)
2- Le Nouveau
3- Cit des dieux
4- Fusion (The Core) 


++  ::D:

----------


## bassim

bonsoir,

*Meurtre  Alcatraz*
*Le pianiste*
*Fight Club*
*Entretien avec un vampire*
*Forrest Gump*

et d'autres (je viole les rgles du jeu l)
*Les infiltrs*
*L'associ du diable*
*Heat*
*Le diner de cons*
*Will Hunting*
*Collatral*
*Voyage au bout de l'enfer*
*Papillon*
*Instinct*
*Troie*
*Mystic River*
*Traffic*
*Matrix*

j'en oublis surement d'autres

EDIT: apres avoir relus quelques messages j'ajouterais *The Doors*, *American History X*, *The Pledge*

----------


## maximilien59

Bonjour,

Pour moi, il y a plus que 5.

-> La ligne Vert
-> American History X
-> la trilogie Saw 
-> Matrix
-> Rocky (sauf le 6, il casse la serie )
->Transporteur
-> l'effet Papillon

-> etc...

----------


## DevBaldwin

C'est une torture psychologique que de n'en choisir que 5

Alors je craque  ::cry:: 

GladiatorBatman - Selon T.Burton ou DK de C.NolanMementoFight ClubHeatScarface300OSS 117SnatchBlack SwanTerminator 2




> vi, vi, vi, voui!
> l'auteur de ce fil aurait il l'amabilit d'assumer ces responsabilits et de nous faire une synthse des rponses
> ou tout au moins un tableau volutif
> pasque pour un fil a rallonge
> Daranc


+1 !!

----------


## beuzy

Pour n'en choisir que 5 (je ne vais pas mettre les Tim Burtin ou Tarentino sinon y aura pas de suspens)

- Matrix
- La couleur pourpre
- La cit de la peur
- Le cercle des potes disparus
- La bamba

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Eh ben moi ce sont ces 2 films :

=> carr blanc
=> et croix blanche sur fond rose

(demain j'arrte)
Voil ! Au suivant !

----------


## Torgar

- Taken ex-quo avec Star Wars : Le retour du Jedi (tous)
- Pulp fiction
- Le Cinquime Element
- La cit de la peur
- Die Hard 3 (tous)

Pour complter :
- Transformers (surtout le premier)
- Le flic de Berverly Hills 3
- La chute du faucon noir
- Millenium (version US - pas vu les autres...)
- Blade 1
- Braveheart
- Heat
- Le seigneur des anneaux (tous)
- Gladiator
- Troie
- Fight club
- Dead or alive

Pour ne citer qu'eux... la liste tant trs trs longue...

----------


## Loceka

Bon, j'ai dj rpondu mais comme de l'eau a coul sous les ponts depuis et que je trouve qu'il y'a trop de films amricains dans ces derniers posts :

- No Man's Land [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL8IF6431n4"]No Man's Land[/ame]
- Infernal Affairs [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4R3nHkqyfM"]Infernal Affairs[/ame]
- Un Taxi pour Tobrouk [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o54vQu3fZ2E"]Un Taxi pour Tobrouk[/ame]
- Huo Yuan Jia (aka. Fearless, aka Le Maitre d'Armes) : commencer  1m35[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6bRafD9sqo"]Huo Yuan Jia[/ame] 
- Le Bon, La Brute, Le Truand [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9WAsQ1hsNk"]Le Bon, La Brute, Le Truand[/ame]

----------


## thaundeadboss

Pour moi a serait
    - Fight Club
    - Le parrain
    - Pulpe Fiction
    - Histoire du bronx
    - I'm sam 
    - Forest gump

----------


## trihanhcie

ahhhh Infernal affairs !!
D'ailleurs, s il y a une seule personne qui ose mettre Infiltre ( departed ) en ayant vu infernal affairs je le   ::massacre:: 

- Ligne Verte
- 3 freres ( a l epoque peut etre que je n aimerais plus aujourd hui)
- Sweeney todd
- diner des cons
- batman dark knight
- forrest gump
- fight club





> Dead or alive


J ose esperer qu on ne parle pas du film tire du jeu video  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

-> Star Wars (tous)
-> Ocean Eleven
-> Full Metal Jacket
-> Le Seigneur des Anneaux (les 3)
-> Retour vers le futur (les 3 aussi)

----------


## Sophiear7

1) Edward aux mains d'argent
2) La liste de Schindler
3) Les chemins de la dignit
4) From Hell
5) Moonrise Kingdom

----------


## haraelendil

Sans ordre particulier: 
- The man from earth
- Gladiator
- The fountain
- Contact
- Snatch

----------


## garheb

- Millenium (trilogie)
- Harold et Kumar (les deux premiers)
- Dikkenek
- Shaun of the dead
- 28 * plus tard (vivement le troisime, c'est long  ::cry:: )
- Office space

----------


## In-Team_PHP

J'ai des gouts bizarres mais j'assume! 

L'empire contre attaque
12 hommes en colre
Jurassic Park
Pulp Fiction
Demain ne meurt jamais

----------

